# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Vượt qua vòng phỏng vấn với những lưu ý sau

## thanhcuc

Bằng phương pháp tạo nên sự liên kết tốt với những người phỏng vấn trao đổi, bạn sẽ ảnh hưởng lành mạnh và tích cực đến thành quả của buổi phỏng vấn vấn đáp. Mặc dù thế, bạn chỉ có một khoảng thời gian rất ngắn để khiến cho họ thích bạn và thuyết phục họ chọn bạn, vậy bạn phải làm điều gì để đưa về hiệu quả cao nhất? Hãy cùng tìm hiểu thêm một trong những nhắc nhở sau đây nhé.



*​Biết cách mỉn cười*

Nụ cười luôn là hành động hiệu quả để “chiếm” được cảm tình của người đứng đối diện. Dẫu thế, việc cười nói trên mức cho phép trong cuộc phỏng vấn đã cho chúng ta biết chính bạn băn khoăn lo lắng và thiếu sự thỏa sức tự tin. Bên cạnh, một nụ cười phô diễn cũng tiếp tục nhanh chóng bị người phỏng vấn trao đổi phát hiện. Thay vào đó, hãy chân thành và thật nhẹ nhàng. Chỉ nên cười khi trình bày về bản thân hay khi nói lời tạm biệt sau thời điểm buổi phỏng vấn đến lúc kết lúc hoặc có điều gì đấy đáng cười.

>>> Để tìm việc làm đơn giản nhất thì bạn có thể truy cập thêm website chuyên cung cấp thông tin tuyển dụng là *[replacer_a]*, nơi đáp ứng rất nhiều tin tức việc làm dành riêng cho tất tần tật ứng viên có điều kiện tiếp cận công việc theo một cách đơn giản nhất.






*Nhớ tên của người phỏng vấn*

Chắc chắn bạn rất có cảm tình với bất kể ai nhớ tên của bạn khi chuyện trò phải không? Người phỏng vấn cũng có tư tưởng giống bạn. Thế nên việc sử dụng tên của họ rất thường xuyên trong cuộc chuyện trò và khi rời đi sẽ là cách một cách hiệu quả để có thể tạo thiện cảm may mắn tốt lành với họ. Nhưng hãy đừng quên chính bản thân bạn đã dùng đúng tên của họ nhé!



*Biểu lộ sự nhiệt tình với vị trí ứng tuyển*

Thấy được sự quan tâm đến công việc rất có thể mang đến rất nhiều tác dụng lành mạnh và tích cực hơn bạn nghĩ. Nếu bạn là NTD thì giữa hai ứng viên xin việc làm có trình độ chuyên môn tương đương nhau, các bạn sẽ chọn ai? Thực ra, người có thái độ xem trọng ngành việc làm hơn sẽ được chọn. Nói chung, không tồn tại điều bất lợi nào khi bạn biểu lộ sự nhiệt tình của chính mình với ngành việc làm và doanh nghiệp – nơi mà chính bạn đang cố gắng tìm việc. Cho nên vì vậy, đừng ngần ngại đặt những câu hỏi cụ thể đến vị trí trúng tuyển, về văn hóa truyền thống doanh nghiệp hay bất kỳ điều gì tương quan và cần thiết nhé.



*Duy trì giao tiếp bằng mắt*

Cố gắng duy trì tiếp xúc bằng mắt trong cuộc gặp gỡ của bạn, dẫu thế cứ nhìn chằm chằm vào người khác là hành vi không phù hợp. Bởi vậy, hãy nhiều khi nhìn đi chỗ khác, tiếp nối liên tục giao tiếp bằng mắt. Nếu chính bạn không bao giờ nhìn vào mắt của người trao đổi, họ sẽ nghĩ rằng bạn nhút nhát, băn khoăn lo lắng, không trọn vẹn tập kết hay có điều nào đấy thiếu chân thành.



*Lắng nghe lời đáp bạn nhận được*

Năng lực giao tiếp là điều rất quan trọng trong một cuộc trao đổi. Vì thế, lúc đặt câu hỏi, hãy khẳng định chắc chắn bạn thực sự lắng nghe lời đáp. Đừng nên chỉ có đặt câu hỏi và sau đó không màng đến các gì được trả lời. Bên cạnh, bạn có thể sử dụng lời đáp để tạo nên câu hỏi hay tiếp sau nếu phù hợp.



*Dùng ngữ điệu body hài hòa và hợp lý*

Ngữ điệu cơ thể là một công cụ tiếp xúc trẻ trung và tràn đầy năng lượng và nói lên không ít thứ cho người trao đổi về bạn. Vì thế, hãy tránh những tư thế như khoanh tay, khom người khi ngồi và sử dụng những tư thế cơ thể mở mang đến sự tự tin, chẳng hạn như nghiêng người về hướng người mà bạn đang trao đổi, thay vì phương thức xa họ.



*Đề ra các ví dụ rõ ràng và cụ thể bất kể lúc nào rất có thể*

So với việc chỉ nói:“Tôi có kỹ năng bán hàng” thì việc đề ra dẫn chứng “vượt 50% so với lợi nhuận bán hàng đặt ra” có sức hấp dẫn hơn rất nhiều. Tính thực tế và tập trung vào chi tiết đã cho chúng ta biết rằng bạn biết cách để thuyết phục thay vì chỉ nói về các sự kiện. Đây cũng là vấn đề bạn chỉ nên trong CV của chính mình.

----------

